# Loans in UK whilst studying in US.



## ljquinn (May 12, 2011)

Hello all,

A year ago in the UK I entered into 30,000GBP personal loan to consolidate debt (I could not get it from one company so I got 3 x 10,000GBP loans). I was working at the time and able to pay them off for 12 months. I came out of work two months ago and got a job opportunity in the US; I left everything and still was able to pay these loans my first month I was here. I was working here for a month in the US and the company went bust. I am now jobless, penniless. I have been offered to do a Doctoral Degree course to heighten my employment opportunities this Fall and I am going to take it, but that will mean I would not be back in the UK for five years ... ??? That would also mean that I would not be able to pay my loans for five years or more provided I get a job right away ... I am now afraid of going home to the UK; afraid they will arrest me on the border. What should I do? 

I will pay these loans back, but as I am very young I feel I ought to take this chance for my Doctorate Degree and see what happens after ... 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You are in the US as I understand it, so what visa are you on now? If you came over on a work visa then that is no longer valid with your job finishing.

You have been 'offered' a Doctorial degree course? How do you intend to pay for it if you are already up to your eyes in debt? Its very expensive to study in the US.

Why do you think you would get arrested at the border? Which border? This is not likely to happen if you re-enter the UK if, as you say, you are behind with your payments.


----------



## ljquinn (May 12, 2011)

Now on a F-1 visa - I have full scholarship to cover tuition and stipend ...


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

ljquinn said:


> Now on a F-1 visa - I have full scholarship to cover tuition and stipend ...


Lucky you .... so not completely penniless then.

You should at least, as a responsible adult, contact the loan companies,explain your situation and try and negotiate some payment plan.


----------



## ljquinn (May 12, 2011)

I have done that. They have my address, phone number etc., I am not hiding anything from them. I have received quite threatening emails etc.. I am just wondering how far this can go. Can I be arrested if I go back to the UK? Can I be arrested in the US? I will pay back my loans, I just need space to take advantage of this study opportunity ...


----------



## jo123 (Oct 28, 2010)

You won't be arrested in the uk or the US! I am pretty sure that If the loan is unsecured then they can't do anything if u offer to set up a payment plan so I would recommend ringing them and telling them how much you can pay a month. They can't get a ccj against you either if you are still making payments, however small. There are forums that deal with things so I'd double check it but don't worry about being arrested lol


----------



## ljquinn (May 12, 2011)

jo123 said:


> You won't be arrested in the uk or the US! I am pretty sure that If the loan is unsecured then they can't do anything if u offer to set up a payment plan so I would recommend ringing them and telling them how much you can pay a month. They can't get a ccj against you either if you are still making payments, however small. There are forums that deal with things so I'd double check it but don't worry about being arrested lol


Calms my nerves a bit! Really appreciate this. They are not secured loans. Right now I have told them the most I could offer would be a few dollars each month as I am on a Graduate Assistantship's budget ... Could you recommend any forums to me that I can check on? Thanks.


----------



## jo123 (Oct 28, 2010)

Can't remember which forum I used but if u type key words like forums, debt solutions etc into a search engine then it should give u a few options. Glad I put yr mind at rest.


----------



## Britangel (May 16, 2011)

call the loan companies..explain your predicament. Find out if the loans can be deferred.


----------



## mfowler (May 29, 2009)

If you ring them and say you'll be studying/living overseas for a while, they often make your payments reduced. My partner only had to pay £9 per month when we lived overseas for a few years. She hadn't actually paid anything for 2 years before that & there was no problems at all.


----------

